

Show HN: HTML5 IndexedDB polyfill using WebSQL - axemclion
http://blog.nparashuram.com/2012/05/introducing-indexeddb-shim-over-websql.html

======
rhizome31
This is a great idea. It's a shame that there are currently 2 competing
technologies, which make them unusable for cross-browser apps.

~~~
axemclion
Well, WebSql is deprecated, so looks like IndexedDB is the future ..... the
shim till then !!

